# Jak utworzyć nowego użytkownika?

## Gregorio99

Chciałem dodać sobie nowego użytkownieka o nazwie g ale kiedy się loguję to dostaję komunikat:

 *Quote:*   

> # su - g
> 
> Brak katalogu, loguję z HOME=/

 

jak powiniennem stworzyć poprownie nowego użytkownika?

----------

## michal1990

Temat jak na forum Ubuntu.

```

mkdir /home/g

useradd -d /home/g g

passwd g

chown -R g:g /home/g

```

----------

## SlashBeast

 *michal1990 wrote:*   

> Temat jak na forum Ubuntu.
> 
> ```
> 
> mkdir /home/g
> ...

 

Przekombinowane, wystarczy

```
useradd -m -g users g && passwd g
```

w dokumentacji wszystko jest.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zamykam. Proszę czytać dokumentację.

----------

